# Foreign Students Applying to Pakistani Med Schools



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

so just out of curiosity, how many overseas Pakistanis are applying to med schools in pak this year? n to which med school?


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

I am. I am hoping that the competition is not so fierce as it was last year. I am applying to colleges in KPK as well as to Fatima Jinnah. I don't have a lot of options on which colleges I can go to because my parents want me to live with relatives.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm another student applying from overseas. I haven't heard much from other overseas students (as far as those who may post on the board) but I do anticipate a decent amount of people applying. One thing to keep in mind is that there are people who may have gone to school in Pakistan but hold foreign passports. In that case they can apply as both local and foreign applicant. I also tend to think that they might have a much better chance because the conversion does not screw them as much as it does with an actual international applicants.


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

I am another overseas student applying for Pak. Well, I willl be applying to DIMC, Ziauddin university, Bahria University and Liaquat National medical college. I have already applied for Aga khan University though, but they insist that I will get admission only next year. I hope the IBCC conversion is done fairly enough so that it doesn't interfere in my admissions.
All the best for all other overseas students!


----------



## adnan ahmed (Jul 18, 2013)

How are u fcb???


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

@ adnan ahmed: I'm fine! How about you?


----------



## Umer Rehman (Aug 14, 2013)

yea i'm also applying in the KPK region, KMC, AMC and the others. good luck everyone.


----------



## Ksap (Aug 26, 2013)

what about international students (non- pakistani)?


----------



## fati1 (Jul 3, 2013)

i am aswell, to kpk and punjab inshaAllah


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Ksap said:


> what about international students (non- pakistani)?


You can also apply to private medical colleges on international seat.


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm also applying...seems like lots of other people are as well (i was thinking of like 2 people)...


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

which colleges are you applying to? and what's your aggregate?


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

khyber, ayub etc... 77% in my Equivalency certificate and sat score between 700 & 600


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

76% and my SATII is 2090/2400..I am applying to Ayub, RMC, KE among others..


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

yoyahyo said:


> 76% and my SATII is 2090/2400..I am applying to Ayub, RMC, KE among others..


did yu study a-levels?


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

I will but maybe later on... Fatima Jinnah in Lahore


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

so ur not applying this year? what's your aggregate?


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

No I am not, its odd I know, right now I go to a Uni here, but I really do not want to spend 4 years undergrad and then 4 years med school... So just waiting it out for now.. MAYBE by next semester...


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

DIMC

- - - Updated - - -

Is there a reason why many of you are applying in the Kpk region? Family purpose?


----------



## fati1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes , for me it's because most family members live there. and because khyber n Ayub are good medical colleges


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

khan000000000 said:


> did yu study a-levels?



No I did my studies from the United States.

- - - Updated - - -



fati1 said:


> Yes , for me it's because most family members live there. and because khyber n Ayub are good medical colleges



Same ^ but I am also applying to Shifa because its supposed to be very good one of the better private schools.


----------



## fati1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh same here. So your giving Shifa's entry test right ? And did u give the etea exam?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I am applying on international seat so I do not intend to do either of those. Honestly, I do not know what you are referring to with that second question.


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

Iamabcd said:


> DIMC
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Is there a reason why many of you are applying in the Kpk region? Family purpose?


yea because of family members etc...plus some good colleges there


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I know one person, other than myself, mentioned they were applying to shifa. Are there any others who are doing the same? It seems like most people are applying to the public schools.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Has anyone heard from either the HEC or any of the private colleges they have applied to in regards to their application being verified? I ask especially for shifa because I still have not heard anything about my application. I just want to make sure nothing is missing before the deadline :/


----------



## fati1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey , the entry test for shifa is on the 29th so you'll probably find out afterwards. And HEC will probably put the merit list in mid October


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> Has anyone heard from either the HEC or any of the private colleges they have applied to in regards to their application being verified? I ask especially for shifa because I still have not heard anything about my application. I just want to make sure nothing is missing before the deadline :/


so my application status still says " we will verify the application and inform you" but guess wha..my name is their on the NTS website for the people who are appearing for shifas test so its alright..you can still call shifa and ask them for your satisfaction though.


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

fati1 said:


> Oh same here. So your giving Shifa's entry test right ? And did u give the etea exam?


Did you take ETEA fati?


----------



## fati1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah I did.


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

fati1 said:


> Yeah I did.


What was your score? Mine was like so low (((cry:


----------



## fati1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Really bad lol . 300 . What was urs . Have u given sat 2?


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

fati1 said:


> Really bad lol . 300 . What was urs . Have u given sat 2?


nice...my score was below urs:thumbsup: yes i did...sat score between 600 & 700...anyways am taking chemistry again in october


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

khan000000000 said:


> nice...my score was below urs:thumbsup: yes i did...sat score between 600 & 700...anyways am taking chemistry again in october



Do you plan on sending that score to shifa when you get it? It would be past the deadline. They only gave me till the middle of october before they would take it. Those october test scores won't be available till at least the 24th? I doubt it would be in time then.


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

yoyahyo said:


> Do you plan on sending that score to shifa when you get it? It would be past the deadline. They only gave me till the middle of october before they would take it. Those october test scores won't be available till at least the 24th? I doubt it would be in time then.


hm....well yea but i think shifa is really stupid for saying that ...they should accept October sat results


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

While I can see where you're coming from, Shifa has to get interviews scheduled and the admissions process done with by the end of november. If they wait till the end of october for results, wouldn't it just delay the entire process? I personally am going crazy just waiting for the interviews to be released. I would talk to them to make sure that you can get your score in on time. I mean that is why you're retaking a section? I wouldn't want to put in a ton of hard work for it to not count now. 

Let us know what they say if you do talk to them. Maybe they tell you something different than they did to me.


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

yoyahyo said:


> While I can see where you're coming from, Shifa has to get interviews scheduled and the admissions process done with by the end of november. If they wait till the end of october for results, wouldn't it just delay the entire process? I personally am going crazy just waiting for the interviews to be released. I would talk to them to make sure that you can get your score in on time. I mean that is why you're retaking a section? I wouldn't want to put in a ton of hard work for it to not count now.
> 
> Let us know what they say if you do talk to them. Maybe they tell you something different than they did to me.


thanks but I don't think shifa will accept. Anyways hopefully I can get to some good college through HEC on sfs.


----------



## Zooqan pawar (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi 
I'm going into Ayub, is 83.5% high enough. I would've gotten in but I didn't apply, bc I didn't know about Ayub till admissions closed


----------

